# Eastern States Hedgehog Show



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Less than three months until the Eastern States Hedgehog Show!!!

Join us in Schoharie, NY for the weekend of June 26-28, OR, just for the Main Events on June 27. This will be a special day including and IHA-sanctioned conformation show, "Schoharie Skirmish" sporting event, Hedgehog Costume Ball, and a seminar by Nigel Reeve, the foremost authority on hedgehog ecology.

Now is the time to register yourself and your hedgehogs! The Registration form is now uploaded in the files section of the hedgehogwelfare group:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedg ... og%20Show/

You may also get a registration form by contacting [email protected]

Don't miss the fun in Schoharie!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Hopefully my midterms don't fall around that date so i can attend.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't forget...

Less than three months until the Eastern States Hedgehog Show!!!

Join us in Schoharie, NY for the weekend of June 26-28, OR, just for the Main Events on June 27. This will be a special day including and IHA-sanctioned conformation show, "Schoharie Skirmish" sporting event, Hedgehog Costume Ball, and a seminar by Nigel Reeve, the foremost authority on hedgehog ecology.

Now is the time to register yourself and your hedgehogs! The Registration form is now uploaded in the files section of the hedgehogwelfare group:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/h...dgehog%20Show/

You may also get a registration form by contacting [email protected]

Don't miss the fun in Schoharie!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.hedgehogshow.com


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Join the fun at the Eastern States Hedgehog Show in Schoharie, New York. Mark the date June 26-28 on your calendar so you don't miss it.

http://www.hedgehogshow.com/

·Meet Nigel Reeve, Community Ecologist for the Royal Parks, London. Dr. Reeve is the foremost authority on all species of hedgehogs, and the author of Hedgehogs in the Poysner Natural History series.

·Spa Day for African Pygmy Hedgehogs! Cindy DeLaRosa will demonstrate hedgie pedicures and bubble baths for your pet hedgehog.

·Is your hedgehog the most beautiful in the East? Enter your hedgehog in the IHA-sanctioned Conformation Show.

·Is your hedgehog huffy, fluffy, or non-conformational? Then your hedgie is a perfect fit for the Square Pogs Show!

·Don't miss the hedgehogs competing for loot in the Schoharie Skirmish and strutting their stuff in the hedgehog Costume Ball.

·Add to your Hedgehogabilia collections! Vendors, Auctions, Prizes, and More!

·Join us for a banquet dinner featuring Daniel Beams, who will teach us about the history of Schoharie as the "Breadbasket of the Revolution."

Hedgehogs, their caregivers and all those interested are invited to attend. If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected].

Join in the fun.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think I will be able to attend however Hog Wallow Industries is an Official sponsor and there will be a Cake Walk Supreme hedgehog exercise wheel in the silent auction. Even if you don't bid on the wheel it will be a great way to check out the wheel in real life and not just from internet pictures.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is only 23 days left until the Easter States Hedgehog Show in Schoharie, New York. It's going to be a blast. Come join the fun.

http://www.hedgehogshow.com/


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

when it will be in Canada???


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Mika said:


> when it will be in Canada???


yeah that would be nice, less expensive travel and I could bring Litchi with less problem. I'd love to attend a show some day, too bad my finacial situation doesn't allow me.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

To hold an IHA sanctioned hedgehog show in Canada the first thing you need is an IHA licensed Judge. Now I know of a fellow in Canada who is not only A Judge but is THE Judge. He currently resides in Saskatchewan. All you need is someone to fill the job of Show Coordinator. That someone works with the IHA, THE Judge, vendors, speakers, sponsors, and the physical meeting place. Usually a hotel with banquet room facilities and close to a major airport. Up front money is needed to secure dates etc. It is no small task to set up a show. Sometimes several breeders in the same area as the show band together to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is a big undertaking both time wise and financially. Many years ago my friend who ran the Ottawa hedgehog rescue, and I discussed possibly having one in either Kingston or Ottawa but there simply are not enough people that are close enough together to work on it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> It is a big undertaking both time wise and financially. Many years ago my friend who ran the Ottawa hedgehog rescue, and I discussed possibly having one in either Kingston or Ottawa but there simply are not enough people that are close enough together to work on it.


That's sad cause it would have been really close to me. But I see this takes lots of time, money and people involve to make this.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Sadly, I won't be able to attend. It would be great to see all of the variations of the African Pygmy Hedgehogs, all sizes, shapes, colours, and personalities. Could I request from any of you who are attending to ask Dr. Reeves a question for me. 

Since our pet hedgies are a blend of two or three wild forms, is there a new scientific name for our pets? 

Thanks. Or if anyone knows this, could you please fill me in.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

As of yet no. I have a problem with the current name of "African pygmy". But it is the name that has stuck. Bryan's choice is Atelerix frustratis. I have a habit of calling them African mixed breed pet hedgehogs. I just refuse to call them a pygmy as they are NOT a true pygmy. But to differentiate from Europeans the name stuck.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Reaper. I was wondering if they would be called Atelerix familiaris, like the domesticated dog name, but A frustratis sounds appropriate for the time being as well, especially with the problem of which species have been mixed to create our quilled friends. Perhaps with time as the mud clears...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Only 15 days left until the Eastern States Hedgehog show.

A new speaker has been added to the Saturday morning lineup.

Cindy DeLaRosa from the Hedgehog Welfare Society: Spa Day for Hedgehog

Dr. Nigel Reeve from the Royal Parks in London: Hedgehogs in Europe

Dr. Ricardo DeMatos from Cornell Veterinary School: Hedgehogs on the Wildlife and Exotics Service at Cornell

For more info and to register, vist www.hedgehogshow.com
__________________


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Two weeks from today the Eastern States hedgehog show will be in full swing. It is going to be a lot of fun so mark the date on your calendar. It's coming fast.


----------

